# Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review: Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review: Discussion Thread*


*For the Full Review: Click Here!*











*MSRP:* $2000
*Value:* :4stars:
*Fit & Finish:* :5stars:
*Home Theater Performance:* :4.5stars: 
*Music Performance:* :4.5stars: 
*Overall:* :4.5stars:​

*Summary*: Given the results of my time spent with the IT-Reference 15i, I can safely say that the product does what it does very well. It filters line level hum, removes noise, and keeps your equipment safe from surges. It didn't add "air", tighten up the bass, or even change the sound of my system as far as I am aware, but this isn't a failing in my opinion. 

This may be the one situation in which I can heartily recommend a product that will not do a thing to improve the sound of your equipment directly. Rather, this piece of gear will allow you to hear what your equipment is capable of. A lower noise floor allows greater dynamic range, just as the absence of a high frequency buzz will improve the treble. It's not about improving the gear, it's about getting the electromagnetic junk out of the way and letting the music play, and in this case Furman has done a spectacular job at doing just that. Highly Recommended.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

Thanks for the review Dave! :T

Am I reading it correctly that the MSRP is $2000?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

You are. They put a lot of technology into these units, and aren't ashamed to charge for it, that's for sure.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

Great review Dave, awesome you actually noticed a difference but did you ever say, "Man if I had $2k I would so add this to my system..." Did $2k seem a value for what you get?


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

Nice product! My A/C supply is horrible. I wish I had the $$ to have clean power..


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*



TypeA said:


> Great review Dave, awesome you actually noticed a difference but did you ever say, "Man if I had $2k I would so add this to my system..." Did $2k seem a value for what you get?


The value score represents what I think the product represents in terms of "worth it for the money". I would personally buy this product in a heartbeat if I could find it for 800 dollars. At 2000, it's a little pricey. That said, Furman and Panamax (both part of the same parent company) have many more affordable models that probably get you 99% of the way there. I plan to review one of those in the near future. :T


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*



Twin_Rotor said:


> Nice product! My A/C supply is horrible. I wish I had the $$ to have clean power..


There are some very affordable ways to get most of the way there. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you are interested in discussing this some more. lddude:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*



Dave Upton said:


> The value score represents what I think the product represents in terms of "worth it for the money". I would personally buy this product in a heartbeat if I could find it for 800 dollars. At 2000, it's a little pricey. That said, Furman and Panamax (both part of the same parent company) have many more affordable models that probably get you 99% of the way there. *I plan to review one of those in the near future.* :T


That would be great Dave - thanks! 

To me, this is one of those items I start looking at when everything else has been bought and paid for - in the interim, the cheapo power strip/surge protectors will have to suffice. :bigsmile:


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

I'm wondering how this compares to A Panamax 5400? Anyone have any information?onder:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

Furman is actually the company that owns Panamax - so they feature some similar technologies. Just a look at the weight of the two devices shows the IT-Reference 15i coming in at 2.5x the weight - a significant statement when it comes to quality. I would probably say the Panamax is the entry level offering while this is the reference/enthusiast level.


----------



## Fruggle (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

The Furman is absolutely impressive but it's way out of my price range. 
What I'm looking for is to get a device which can eliminate all line noise (hums, buzz, hiss) but only cost somewhere around $100 or less. Is there such a device?
I'm not too worried about power surges.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Furman IT-Reference 15i Power Conditioner Review*

nice:clap:


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Love my Furman. Had an APC conditioner prior to that. The APC was a lot easier on the wallet. Look around


----------

